# Black or Yellow?



## Cro-Magnon (8 mo ago)

Found some of these last season. Are they blacks or yellows? How much larger would they get? I picked them all this size and wondered if I should wait until they get bigger?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Cro-magnon - Check out _Morchella diminutiva_, the 'Tulip Poplar Morel’ or 'Tulip Morel'. Do an "image search".

Then do the same image search for 'Black Morel' and 'Yellow Morel'. This will enable you to build up a recognition ability based on many different examples of each. 🌞

They will not get any bigger. Hence, the name Morchella diminutiva.



















Good times in the woods to all!! 🌞 🌞


----------



## Cro-Magnon (8 mo ago)

sb thanks for that explanation. Very helpful to me.


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Delicious either way


----------



## Cro-Magnon (8 mo ago)

They were 🙂


----------

